# كيف تصنع مزيل الدهون عن الغريل؟



## super strong (15 أغسطس 2018)

السلام عليكم
اريد خلطة مزيل الدهون عن الغريل لقد حاولت تركيب عدة تركيبات ولكن لن تكوم بالنتيجة المطلوبة :82:
مع الشكر


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (16 أغسطس 2018)

اهلا بك
طالما لديك فكر التجريب - سأشرح لك النظريه لتكون هدى ودليل لتجريب ناجح
........
ازالة البقعه - عن طريق تفتيتها - ثم اذابتها ثم ازاحتها من على السطح
جرب وسجل رأيك


----------

